# Dilema on which XJ to use to plow....



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

Opinions on a delima that I'm facing.

I bought my third Jeep in 2000 right after college. It is a 1995 Jeep Cherokee Sport 5 spd. 
Shortly after I lifed it, locked it, armored it, and pretty much set it up to be my daily driving utility vehicle. It has served almost eight great years and over 150,000 miles of service under my ownership and abuse. It has 220,000 miles on it right now.

In 2005 I was given for free, a near mint condition 1996 Jeep Cherokee Sport that is/was identical to my 1995 plus cruise control. It is completly and totally rust free and only has 100,000 miles on it.

My dilema here is picking a plow vehicle from three options. Option 1 is to just use the 1996 Mint Condition XJ in stock form. Option #2 is to swap everything useable, plus some fresh lift parts from the 1995 to the 1996 and use the 1995.

Option #3 is to do neither and go pick up another Junker 4.0 XJ for $500-$800 to use just as a plow truck?

I feel like I dont want to wreck the stock driveability of the 1996 because it gets nearly 25MPG on the highway when we go on trips.

Oh and the second plow setup is going on a 1986 MJ 2.5L that her uncle is selling us for $500 that is in really good shape.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

If you use option 1, the 96 in stock form, I don't see why it would change the driveability, other than killing the soft stock springs faster (as a Jeep owner you know it will happen anyway).
In option 2, the swap over, I guess it depends on what you are left with on the 95. A mild lift and lockers would be great for plowing. 
And option 3, well, how many Jeeps do you really need? Haha!


----------



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

Check my Sig!!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice collection! So I guess you are slimming down the options if the 96 is for sale. 12 XJs WOW


----------

